# New member



## AlvinT (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boswell (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello AlvinT


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 15, 2021)

AlvinT said:


> Hello everyone


Hello from Minnesota
Dave


----------



## BladesIIB (Aug 15, 2021)

Welcome to the group Alvin!


----------



## Jubil (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi.

Chuck


----------



## hman (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 16, 2021)

Howdy
-M


----------



## sdelivery (Aug 16, 2021)

Alvin, what brings you to the forum?
Do you have any machines yet?
Used somebody else's machine and curious?


----------



## alloy (Aug 16, 2021)

Howdy, tell us abut yourself and your interests.


----------

